# Dead battery



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a swift kontiki 645 (new in august 2006) my problem is that my van battery keeps going flat.I have checked everything is off,even locked with the key so that the led for the alarm would not flash.I have had to call the AA out on several occasions to jump start my van.My sister bought a new compass avantgarde and she had the same problem and she too called out the AA. The guy that went to her said it was a common problem that the 10mm bolt that secures the leads to the positive side of the battery is U.S. anyway i checked mine and found that it was loose too! As I am unable to do this myself I had the mechanic from the garage next door tighten it.It did start but,with-in 48 hours the battery is again flat.I have a main swift dealer 10 mins from the house but he refuses to look at any warranty work as i did not buy it from them (Perthshire Caravans Ltd) I did buy it from Marquis in Preston but do not really want to have to drive for six hours each unless i have too. Has anyone any ideas please as it is driving the wife and myself crazy.thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cab battery*

Hi

I would go to the local Fiat Commercial Dealer. As the issue is a "chassis" problem, Fiat should look at it for you. Check with your supplying dealer, but I am confident that you can do this. The Fiat warranty covers all parts Fiat.

www.fiatvans.co.uk and find a dealer close to you.

Russell


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I had exactly the same problem with my Sundance, when about 6 months old. When away in Cornwall, had to get AA. The guy checked it and said battery knackered. Got me started - drove to nearest Fiat dealer, who couldn't have been more helpful. Only - he hadn't got a battery in stock. However he agreed the battery was faulty. He contacted my local dealer to make sure they would have one in when I got home. They fitted new one , no questions asked. I think part of the problem is that the batteries sit around in the chassis doing nothing from when the chassis is built, waiting to metamorphose into a MH.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Another thought. I had a fault (not battery) which needed looking at. I bought from Cleveland MH, which is 3 hours away, but I live near Marquis in Preston. They agreed to look at it, if my supplying dealer agreed to pay them for the work. Cleveland readily agreed to do this (although in the end I fixed it myself). So, maybe you could reverse this as it were, and see if Marquis Preston will recompense your nearby dealer. However, - I'd try Fiat first.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*re flat battery*

Hi ,I took my van to local auto electricians who(after a lot of looking) found that the Observeiw power pack for the reversing camera was drawing 4.5amps all the time!!! I asked my local swift dealer Perthshire Caravans if they would replace it under warranty and they said "as you did not buy it from us we WILL NOT do any warranty work on it. So i had the electrician pull the plug replace the now U.S. battery and will,when we go south again next month have the dealer (Marquis) replace the power pack and reimburse me for the new battery.

cheers

P.S. the van now starts first time!!!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I have just had the same problem. 

Dead battery, phoned Hymer uk.told by them it was not a Hymer problem but a chassis problem.They said that if they were to repair it then they would invalidate the warranty,the battery could only be sorted by Fiat. Contacted my local Fiat agent they agreed to check the battery,if faulty it would be replaced. I ensured they had a replacement in stock before travelling,so this morning I called in the RAC.to get started and went and sorted it. It was knackered,total time 20 mins.No loss of radio or security settings. 

Regards Tony.


----------

